# Sound Balance in iTunes



## nmm88 (Jan 12, 2004)

Is there a way to fade the balance to the left or right speaker, via  iTunes or some other system app? Thanks


----------



## profx (Jan 12, 2004)

the sound preference panel allows you to do this, set the ballance between left and right


----------



## nmm88 (Jan 12, 2004)

Perfect, thanks profix.


----------

